# In the spirit of different Aikido styles



## Yari (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All

Which kind og Aikido do you pratice or have praticed?

I'm doing Nishio style, and have tried Kobeyashi style some years ago.

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm learning a mix of Aikikai and Yoshinkan.  Predominately Aikikai, but the 95 and 180 degree turns (probably some other stuff too) from Yoshinkan.

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2005)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=840
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18196


----------



## Yari (Apr 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> See also:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=840
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18196




I know, i know, I'm guilty of this. But I just wanted a positiv stir of the forum so we got things moving again in the Aikido sections.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely! It's been said that "Repetition is the very soul of the Net." As new people come on, we're bound to repeat topics. I hope more people post in this thread!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 5, 2005)

I actively study Nihon Goshin Aikido but try to chat up folks of all different styles for comparison of techniques and differences of theory.  I've run into problems with a few other aikido-ka for studying a style that is not one of the Ueshiba sub-styles.  Me, I don't care what your lineage is as long as you're studying something.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 5, 2005)

Since, ya'll seem to be looking for posters on this thread...

I have not officially trained aikido in any form...perhaps someone may have notice that my threads have been on books.  I have been reading up on it as I plan to start this fall (August).  You can take it here at a local dojo but pay through the college so you get tuition rates (which works out to be cheaper than even the student discount) and then it is one credit as an A on your transcript...

Thus, I do not know of my particular style, just simply trying to learn.

Thank you for your time


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

NGA attracts me because of its focus on self defense, but its a lot more than just that.  Its a way of thinking, and living.  Though its not a religion, it is intertwined into life.  It is also in line with my Christian beliefs, thus it seams to balance me.

 In my work I am regularly faced with the potiential (Sp?) of aggression or aggresive behavior.  Id rather talk you down than to restrain you.  That is Aiki if there ever was.  Then again, if your dead set on striking me, I desire to cause you no harm in my objective of neutralizing the agression and gaining control of the situation.

 Hope that helps,
 Andrew


----------



## Jenna (May 21, 2006)

I have been studying Aikikai since I began with Aikido a while back. I have had a few sessions nothing more with Nihon Goshin locally and thought it might be an idea to try some Tomiki on the promise of their much reviled and revered competition but on finding there um... wasn't any competition...huh, don't ask me why, well, I dumped that idea on its head pretty quick.

I am happy that I can fold my Aikikai neatly into my pocket and take it anywhere at all and I am up for any challenges from anyone who thinks Aikido is a soft art so bring it on badboys, LOL  Nah, only jokin, I am full of peace and harmony me, ha!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 22, 2006)

Yari said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> Which kind og Aikido do you pratice or have praticed?
> 
> ...


 
I am currently doing Dentokan Aiki Jujutsu, this is an offshot branch of Hakko-ryu. Hakko-ryu itself is an offshot of Daito-ryu Aiki Jujutsu. Thus, Dentokan and Aikido are sister arts. I am also studying Wado-ryu Karate together with the Dentokan. Before that I studied Goju-ryu. I also tasted a little bit of Aikido under Mr. Huang, he is a senior Aikikai Aikido practitioner under Mr. Soma Kiyoshi & Kochi Eiichi.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 23, 2006)

*See my post above*

I recently "finished" my training in Aikido and still have no idea which "style" I do...I'm just trying to learn.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Devin (Jul 23, 2006)

I practice Yoseikan Aikido.


----------



## shiho (Aug 5, 2006)

I've been training in an ASU dojo wich is basically Aikikai . We also train alot in the Martial aspect of each technique with a different look on things in our Sat classes. atemi is widely used.I couldn't tell you what other styles would be like I only know that our Aikido works. We believe in putting the Harm in Harmony, just kidding.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 6, 2006)

shiho said:
			
		

> I've been training in an ASU dojo wich is basically Aikikai . We also train alot in the Martial aspect of each technique with a different look on things in our Sat classes. atemi is widely used.I couldn't tell you what other styles would be like I only know that our Aikido works. We believe in putting the Harm in Harmony, just kidding.


Kidding or not I believe that there is a great deal of benefit to that mindset.  Too often aikido-ka get caught up in the "harmony" of the art and begin to believe that they should NEVER use their art to defend themselves.  While aikido is not the art of choice if you're looking for an art that is effective in a short period of time it is still very effective after the martialist has given enough time to the art.  Many techniques in the art of aikido are quite simply devastating when applied dynamically.  There is indeed a great deal of harm buried in the harmony of aikido and to forget that would be a dis-service to both the practitioner and the art.


----------



## shiho (Aug 6, 2006)

My thoughts exactally,  we are trained with the implications that atemi's and other moves within a technique would be breaks, and various nasty things. Lets face it, in reality if i'm attacked, I want to end the conflict as soon as possible and without any damage to myself. Dancing is fine but I prefer the reality of Aikido . I'm glad there are other people who share this idea.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2006)

shiho said:
			
		

> I've been training in an ASU dojo wich is basically Aikikai . We also train alot in the Martial aspect of each technique with a different look on things in our Sat classes. atemi is widely used.I couldn't tell you what other styles would be like I only know that our Aikido works. We believe in putting the Harm in Harmony, just kidding.


Hey there shiho  Aikikai techniques are inextricably bound up in the philosophy that O'Sensei imparted.. I understand what you mean by the harm/harmony statement however I think that is to miss the premise somewhat.. it is possible to desire to defend yourself in such a way that neither party is damaged.. after all.. that is why the techniques are designed in the circle and not in the traditional straight line or triangle of other arts..

I think the dance term you used is perhaps a reflection of your own prejudices or unhappiness with the Aikikai? Sorry I do not know your training and am not being intentionally derogatory I have however noted on my travels as it were.. that there are those who practice Aikido when perhaps it is not exactly the best fit for them.. ie. too.. um.. soft I guess.. I mean to go in an Aikido dojo and try to mix it up.. well.. pffft what is that about.. (Jeff being an exception as a hardnut NGA boyo) but to have this attitude with the Aikikai sounds a little misplaced to me.. Just a comment 

oh would you mind if I asked where your school or organisation is please? or do you have a website maybe?? thank you.. appreciated!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Aug 6, 2006)

did nishio-ryu for about 4 years
would like to get back into it one of these days . . .


----------



## agranjero (Aug 10, 2006)

I practice and teach Yoseikan Budo. Originally considered a branch of aikido because Minoru Mochizuki was a direct student of O Sensei, it is still included as and aikido style. While we use much in the way of aikido for our entries and techniques, the son of Minoru Mochizuki, Hiroo Mochizuki, believes that his father's martial art should have been called a soft jiujitsu.  The son, by the way, was also a direct student of Ueshiba in the 50's, so his work could qualify him as teaching an aiki style but Yoseikan Budo is much more than that.

I have trained in aiki dojo, aikikai and others and my Yoseikan training makes it possible for me to get along well there, but my experience in many of those dojo is that aiki is being practiced for many different reasons. In some dojo, it is more of (not totally) a spiritiual experience that is directed at learning harmony. In others, more time is spent on self defense aspects. In my dojo, punching, kicking, throws, groundwork and weapons are all done and our goal is to be able to do the technique from any attack. 

It is partially in how you approach aiki (in my opinion) and partially in how you actually train. Most aiki dojo are characterized by people doing nice, flowing large circular technique that are effective and interesting to watch. But in Yoseikan and a few of the harder forms of aiki, the circles are much smaller, much shorter and the power of the technique is ratcheted up significantly.

Aiki, in some respects, is in the eye and heart of the beholder.


----------



## Aikironin (Aug 29, 2006)

Well style and emphasis on aiki or circular vs. whatever, run the gamut amongst many dojo and even within the dojo themselves.  I.e. ASU isn't essentially Aikikai, it is Aikikai.  Aikikai is a loose term covering an umbrella of various organizations each of which has various interpetations of O'sensei's teachings.  For example, ASU is run by Mitsuigi Saotome who was a student of Osensei but primarily technique wise influenced by Seigo Yamaguchi Sensei.  This is more apparent in William Gleason's waza who is/was a student of both.  Aikikai can be soft like Saotome at times, or hard like K. Chiba or "basic" like Saito's Iwama ryu, which up to a few years ago was still "aikikai".  Yoshinkan FWIW was formed as Gozo Shioda viewed himself upon being repatriated after WWII as the heir apparent to becoming Head instructor only to find out Osensei gave that position to his son.  Thus asking for and receiving Osensei's blessing to form yoshinkan, which stylistically is closer to pre war Aikibudo. Agranjero already explained Yoseikan sufficiently, so I won't redress it here.  To me what it essentially comes down to is this, are you studying the art of Aikido as established By Osensei and currently carried forth by Sandai Doshu, or someone else's intrepretation of that art?


----------



## morph4me (Sep 19, 2006)

I train in Nihon Goshin Aikido, I have also trained Aikikai and Tomiki and have visited several dojo's of those styles as well as several NGA dojo's. Each dojo has it's own "flavor" even within the same style. I have seen in each style, harder and softer attacks and defenses, larger circles and almost linear movement. I have been told alternatley that I am too rough or too soft, that I move too much or not enough, that I should fall or tap sooner, or am falling or tapping too soon. I have taken something from each approach, and, while I prefer my NGA training for my own reasons, I see the value in each approach. 

I do question the idea of not hurting your attacker though. It seems to me that if the attacker is not trained in ukemi, he's going to get hurt regardless of your intent. It also seems to me that if both of us are worried about his safety, there's nobody left to worry about my safety.


----------



## tempus (Sep 19, 2006)

I train in NGA as well and I am currently testing for my brown belt.  I am going to hit the cardio heavy soon to get ready for the attack line.  I have learned that there are many ways to do a technique, just remember to do the correct technique in front of the sensei that told you to do it that way


----------

